# Best lawn trees



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

What would you consider to be the most desirable trees to plant in a lawn?

Could be shade trees or ornamental.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It is hard to say because of all the factors involved. Some eventually develop horizontal roots along the ground that make mowing difficult and disrupt nearby sidewalks and patios. Some of the maples become problems like that when they get older. Others produce seeds that some find objectionable like Chinese chestnuts and sweet gum. Ornamentals like Bradford pears have been planted by the millions by developers looking for a fast growing tree with showy blossoms in the spring. Unfortunately it's weak and strong winds rip them apart once they reach full size. Box elders are also weak trees.

Problems will willows are well known. The pin oak is another tree that nurseries sell developers. The lower branches, no matter how many times you cut them off, will be replaced by others that grow down to the ground. If you keep after it you might get some relief after it's 30 or 40 years old. 

Probably the best book for picking trees for landscaping is by Hightshoe. Native Trees Shrubs, and Vines for Urban and Rural America: A Planting Design Manual for Environmental Designers, It's the only book that tells you the type of root structure a tree has. Not all trees have tap roots.

Books by Culina and Dirr are also excellent references. After all that if I had a choice right now. I'd plant a willow oak. It's an oak with willow like leaves. 

In these times one of the better choices may be to plant fruit trees,


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

You should look into what native trees grow best for your area. They are usually very hardy and disease resistant.


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

Fruit trees?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like the look of sassafrass trees. the leaves look cool...very unique. there is no messy fruit as any of the small amount of berries usually get eaten by birds before they fall.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

You said plant in a lawn...may I recommend locust trees? They let enought light thru to keep from killing out the grass under them and the tiny leaves don't need raked, just mow over and leave in place. Yes, they do come in thornless kinds including the lovely Sunburst locust!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like dogwoods. But sasafras is a good one. Magnolia is pretty but probably won't bloom for you. Flowering cherry or any small non-producing fruit type tree would be nice too.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Lawn trees are worthless, in my opinion unless it has a secondary purpose......fruit trees, or wildlife food trees are good in my book! how about hawthorn. You can make jelly or tea from the berries and birds love them. How about persimmon trees?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

A locust tree might make a good shade tree. How big would it get? I am thinking that I will use smaller varieties of trees. Maybe a couple dwarf fruit trees, Japanese maple ... I probably will have until next spring to get the trees since I don't have the current trees removed yet.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What kinds of trees do you have now?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

They are old elm trees and one maple with a bad crotch and roots exposed.

Photos


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Cherry has spectacular blossoms and produces fruit...a winning combination. Not much to rake, since the birds will eat the cherries if you don't and the leaves are small.

RF


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I am very fond of my Sunburst Honeylocust. I wouldn't recommend getting a Black Locust - too prone to insect damage and disease, grow too fast and don't last so long. The Honeylocust is basically seed free, fairly fast spreading tree with lovely dappled shade. Mine requires some shaping every couple of years, tends to grow branches from back buds.

I like the Green Ash and some of the other Ashes are lovely street and lawn trees. There are some with great fall color. 

I have a London Plane tree, it will slowly get huge and statuesque and has wonderful bark texture and shape. 

There are some stunning Dogwoods, for a smaller tree definitely consider them. 

I'm partial to Birch Trees of various sorts and always have some pines or firs around for the lovely dark backdrop. 

Also second looking into trees that fruit that grow well in your area, why not take care of something that will give you food? 

Be careful of climate, of course, and soil type, light and water requirements for the best trees.

Don't get poplars, they can be terrible with roots and mess! Some of the ornamental fruiting trees can leave you quite a mess with fruits too. I've had bad luck with cherries and disease, check into your local conditions before planting any sort of cherry or stone fruit or ornamental of the genus Prunus. 

Just some ideas from my own experience.


----------

